# Black Library Live 2013 Coverage



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Found coverage of BLL 2013 over on FSoG, lots of new stuff confirmed and promised. Here is the full page.

http://www.fiftyshadesofgeek.org/3/post/2013/03/black-library-live-2013-live-coverage.html

But i'll summarise it all here,


-New Unabridged Audios are being released, with the SMB series getting them. The first will be _Helsreach_ and Fall of _Damnos_.

-Jim Swallow is working on more Garro audios.

-There will be four full length HH audios per year now. That will be either audio-dramas or unabridged audios.

-More SMB audios will be released and all in 2-disc editions with one audio and special features. Standard release.

-John French is working on _Vengeance_, a follow-up to Crimson Fist revolving around Sigismund, and said champion kicking traitor ass with a vengeance.

-A new audio series has been confirmed. They will be serialised audio-dramas based around The Night of a Thousand Rebellions at the tail end of the 41st millennium. Apparantely it will be 13 audios long and will feature Doom Eagles and Sisters of Battle at some point.

-A new Ciaphas Cain audio has been confirmed.

-An audio-book of First and Only read by Dan Abnett is a potential release and with other such releases as possibilities as well.

-A 40k music soundtrack may be released featuring music from the previous audio-dramas.


-Andy Smillie and James Swallow have confirmed a Flesh Tearers trilogy of books. They also hinted that the Flesh Tearers may not want to cure the Black Rage.


-Chris Wraight is working on _Master of Dragons_ atm and Nick Kyme is writing the second Dwarf novel.

-Nik Vincent is working on a third Gilead novel with elf on elf action. Not sure if that means Gilead is fighting elves or getting some.

-Josh Reynolds confirms the next two Vampire Counts ToL novels are titled _Master of Death_ and _Blood Dragon_.


-The authors are working on a premise that the Heresy will reach it's end at 50 novels. So we are actually halfway by their current reckoning.

-More Mars stuff is coming.

-There is the potential for an anthology containing each Primarch's origin story.


-The releases up to December have been announced and will be on the website soon.


That's it so far. I'll keep an eye out for the coverage of Day 2. Good stuff so far. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

No Day 2 of BLL. Only a one day event . Some cool stuff to look forward to in the future though.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

So 50 Horus Heresy books in the series! Seems like I will need a bigger book shelf.

Does anyone get the feeling that even though this number has been quoted they would increase it further? 

Great post btw and some interesting stuff coming up


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Some interesting stuff there 



Lord of the Night said:


> -The authors are working on a premise that the Heresy will reach it's end at 50 novels. So we are actually halfway by their current reckoning.
> 
> -More Mars stuff is coming.
> 
> -There is the potential for an anthology containing each Primarch's origin story.


*warm fuzzy feeling* :so_happy:


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

To much audio for my taste :suicide:

I prefer a good ole book on my bookshelf


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the surge of audios either.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

- Flesh Tearers Trilogy YES YES YES YES YES YES YES...

- 50 HH books... *Sigh, deep down i knew this would probably be the number of ruin. I remember when it first started 50 books was a number thrown around on the BL forums that it would take that long. Many of us just thought that was BL staffers just being silly, looks like it may have been the truth! Lucky im building a custom flush mounted bookshelf in my wall when we build our house!!!

- Too much audio.


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

love it


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes!!! More Heresy! Must...have...MOARRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Khyzer said:


> To much audio for my taste :suicide:
> 
> I prefer a good ole book on my bookshelf



Agreed...they do know they are book sellers? right?


----------



## Valrak (Jul 23, 2011)

Love the audio stuff, I have to drive a lot so this will suite me perfect


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds good dont know how people dont like the audios though i like the ones ive listened too great to do when painting (along with podcasts)


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

really expensive for 60 minutes of biased imagination, reading a book gives your imagination way more freedom, futhermore 60 minutes is typically not enough to build up a decent story,


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed. I feel I can't stop an audio either without losing track slightly of what's happened when I start it again, unlike a book.

But mostly, I just can't stand the voice acting, the sound effects in the background and can just never get to grips with something being described to me like they do. The last one I listened to was Sword of Truth. Garro sounds constipated, Hakim just sounds awful as some generic Asian and sometimes quite hard to understand, and lets not forget Varren, who sounds like some London gangster.


----------



## Khyzer (Dec 22, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> Indeed. I feel I can't stop an audio either without losing track slightly of what's happened when I start it again, unlike a book.


Exactly... by the time a piece of information is dropped and I have processed it and made connections to the overall story, and other story points from other books, I have gone and missed the last few seconds of important dialogue. So I am constantly rewinding the audio to listen to shit. It is all just beyond frustrating, I JUST WANT A DAMN BOOK...


----------

